# NX2000 Brake upgrade help



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey, i know this has been discussed, but i want to see it in 100% detail... I want to get the AV22F calipers (NX2000), and i want the full brake upgrade.. steel braided lines.. etc etc... well i need to know EXACTLY how to install.. from jacking my car up in the front, to tightening the last lug nut lol... if anyone can EMAIL me [email protected] the instructions... detailed.. or post them here for alll people to see... that would be great.. thanks a bunch


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Hey, newbie here.
sentra.net has got a section on the break swap - e-mail Wes Dumalski. He can help.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

sigh... no no newbiee, i need a SUPER GODLY descriptive explinatoin.. like any mods needed, any extra bolts, which bolts to loosen, etc etc


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

search... seriously this subject has been beaten to into the afterlife on sr20deforums. You can't always be spoon fed.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hmm... sr20deforums...
ill check it out


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

yeah, check the sr20forum a few guys (myself included) have done this, basically take your stuff off and reverse with the new stuff.

o


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
From what I understand about the upgrade, steel lines are a nono.
If you have rear drums and steel lines you will have a bad locking problem.

Seth

(P.S. I got a digicam for my birthday. Hopefully in the next 5 weeks or so can convice the powers that be to allow me to get AD22VF's. I foud a place that wil help me (lift the car, remove the shield, and let me photodocument it). stay tuned...)


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

awesome... Ill get the calipers and all that good shit too.. pads, hardware.. eetc etc... and then ill take a look at it.. lol, ill have to get new rims anyways... to fit the big ass calipers... hahahaha


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

dude if you need THAT much help you probably shouldnt be fucking with your brakes. just a suggestion. Cause, those are for stopping after all. If it was for going then no big deal

but, you know, good luck and all. If you've changed brake pads you should be able to do this. Also keep in mind I have heard you have to have larger wheels than stock


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

if i remember correctly the nx2000 came with 14's stock..so if your running 13 inch steelies your gonna be S.O.L. by the way im gonna be doing this upgrade soon just wondering how much your getting the calipers and rotors for?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

dude, dont hate, im just saying i want to do this right, because its not ment for the 200sx.. its ment for the NX2000.. i want to make ab-so-fucking-lootly-sure that i do it right...


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's the big f'n spoon! Open wide!
http://www.geocities.com/n_dahi/brakes/brakes.htm


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

or just holla back and get all the technical support you need all in a planned manner, and right schedule.......and hook me up with the parts too.......


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey joe, let me ask you, can you install breaks over at the shop? i just wonder about the brake line.. like.. i dunno how it works.. how to tighten/loosen it.. I'll have to invite you over, when we both get them. hehe


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Looks like I don't have to do the photos and writeup of the install:

http://www.geocities.com/n_dahi/brakes/brakes.htm

Seth


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*NX brakes*

3 bolts is all it takes. ANyway you will have to bleed the air out of the lines once you swap the calipers on. That is the only part worth mentioning. Other than that you have to trim the dust shields (or remove them) so some tin snips will work for that. 

The stock 14's do not fit over the NX brakes. I have 15" rota's and they clear fine and a set of NX 2000 and those obviously work as well.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hehe, fuck, so i gotta get rims, AND brakes.. damnit!


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Looks like I don't have to do the photos and writeup of the install:http://www.geocities.com/n_dahi/brakes/brakes.htm *


Unless of course you can simplify the process. I swear I didn't do some of that stuff when I put my AD22VFs on two years ago.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well.. your an se-r.. im an SE.. a little diff brakes, so yours might be closer to theres... But, me and AZN kicker 0027 will do the upgrade.. so well take pics of it


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*No difference*

There is no difference ibetween the B13 se-r's and our 1.6's when it comes to this swap. They had 14" wheels from the factory as well so they even had the wheel issue to contend with. FWIW you can use a grinder to shave the caliper to clear your 14" wheels. There is a write up on se-r.net about this very procedure.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Lol, no way, i want my FULL braking capacity, but, im thinking ill just be a ricer, and get 2-15' in the front, then leave stock in rear.. hehe


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Damnit!!!! My stock brakes are practically gone (almost run through an intersection after I couldn't stop), and I went to Pep Boys looking for the parts today....now I still cant do the damn upgrade because of my wheels!!! I thought NX2000's came with 14" wheels standard? I'm so screwed, and I dont want to have to spend money to buy 1.6 rotors now when I can get the NX brakes. By the way, I dont want to have to buy the full Courtesy kit, I heard that Pep Boys has all the parts....but did anybody use all the stock NX parts? (caliper, rotor, pads) I know I'll have to get brake lines. help


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
NX2000 did come with 14". In fact I'm running them. However the aluminum 14" rims that the NX has and the 14" steelies that our cars came with are two different animals. The similarities end at diameter. But they do run similar widths though (195 as opposed to 175). So you could always get them at a yard (mine were $50 each) and thats one cheap way to have the brakes fit. plus they look better than any steelie, plastic cover, or one piece that any B13 or B14 came with.

Seth


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

wait wait.. the NX2000 had 14's?? well.. mine came with stock alloys.. the 6 diagonal spoke... i wonder if they would be too small still.. i guess ill have to check it out... Does anyone have stock 200sx alloy rims with the brake upgrade/?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*NO*

I thought I already said the OEM SE wheels did not fit. ANyway, they don;t fit, or at least they didn;t clear on my car when I tried it. I do have the OEM NX wheels that are 14" but obviously they were designed to fit over the NX brakes.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

My 14's are aftermarket....some older model American Racing wheel...Do you think I should just get the parts and hope they fit?

I'm on a budget, so can I use all the NX stock parts? (except the brake lines)


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

The AD22VFs can fit on other 14s aside from the NX2000 rims if you use spacers (though it is not highly recommended by some). The NX2000 OEM rims were slightly wider and thus was a bit deeper (offset) than the SE-R OEM rims.


----------



## OzPunk (Jan 8, 2003)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> From what I understand about the upgrade, steel lines are a nono.
> If you have rear drums and steel lines you will have a bad locking problem.
> 
> Seth*


 Woah, wait a sec. Seriously? Is there any more info about that? Why would steel braided brake lines be bad? I've actually got the full brake line upgrade kit and the NX2000 brakes from courtesy that I haven't installed yet.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Check further down from that post which you quoted. Apparently with a second opinion it isn't that bad.

Seth


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *Lol, no way, i want my FULL braking capacity, but, im thinking ill just be a ricer, and get 2-15' in the front, then leave stock in rear.. hehe *


grinding down the caliper will not hurt your braking capacity at all just to tell you. its just metal your shaving off, no big deal as long as you dont shave like an inch off where it hits the pistons.


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

well how much do you end up taking off anyway, how do you know when to stop
it sounds hard

you mount them and see if they fit inside and take them off , shave them and mount them again and see if the wheel will go on, and repeat. or what .


----------

